# nice dutchie



## andrew kurtowicz (Nov 19, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5fIDK-Xsp_c


----------



## Matt Grosch (Jul 4, 2009)

I like this one from the related vids, is this the PD dutchie from Gilbert AZ of the same name?



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R9OtcNZid7Q&feature=related


----------



## Konnie Hein (Jun 14, 2006)

Andrew - pretty sure that's Chris McDonald's dog. He's a member of this forum.


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Serious circus training going on there! =D>


----------



## Mike Lauer (Jul 26, 2009)

does he do windows?

nice, very confident and trusting

he ever fall?


----------



## Barrie Kirkland (Nov 6, 2007)

nice dog


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

The GSD looked petty happy to be watching from the sidelines. So I gather this is Baden type training?


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Christopher Jones said:


> The GSD looked petty happy to be watching from the sidelines. So I gather this is Baden type training?


You had to say the word…. Bastard =D> 
Its “basic obedience”. Go ahead have your fun. 
But, It’s actually pretty cool to be able to go back and watch things 9 or 10 months ago. He is he is much more relaxed and fluent on the back monkey bars now and even the other stuff. The difference is really noticeable. Got to keep steeping it up. 
My dog gets all excited when he hears this stuff and jumps on the desk. Not kidding 
Go ahead have your fun.


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

Chris McDonald said:


> You had to say the word…. Bastard =D>
> Its “basic obedience”. Go ahead have your fun.
> But, It’s actually pretty cool to be able to go back and watch things 9 or 10 months ago. He is he is much more relaxed and fluent on the back monkey bars now and even the other stuff. The difference is really noticeable. Got to keep steeping it up.
> My dog gets all excited when he hears this stuff and jumps on the desk. Not kidding
> Go ahead have your fun.


 Im not anti Baden really. Im sure they put out alot of dogs that all the haters on this board wouldnt take them on without equipment. The only thing I find amusing is they claim to have "special" working Dutch Shepherd bloodlines that they dont want anyone else to breed with, yet anyone in the breed knows just how small the lines are and that there is no secret lines around. They are playing with the same stuff everyone else is. But hey, if your gonna try and do something for a business you have to market it. Best of luck to them. I did enjoy your clip, and your Dutchie looks like he has some good enviromental nerves.


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Christopher Jones said:


> Im not anti Baden really. Im sure they put out alot of dogs that all the haters on this board wouldnt take them on without equipment. The only thing I find amusing is they claim to have "special" working Dutch Shepherd bloodlines that they dont want anyone else to breed with, yet anyone in the breed knows just how small the lines are and that there is no secret lines around. They are playing with the same stuff everyone else is. But hey, if your gonna try and do something for a business you have to market it. Best of luck to them. I did enjoy your clip, and your Dutchie looks like he has some good enviromental nerves.


Nice answer, I’m not used to not getting slammed 
There are people who take on dogs without equipment? They must charge a lot


----------



## Matt Grosch (Jul 4, 2009)

What I have heard from an owner is that they are good dogs but/because they overall have more moderate drives so you dont see the same issues (for bad or good) as you do with the more extreme dutchies.


It this your experience?


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Chris McDonald said:


> Nice answer, I’m not used to not getting slammed


Well, not since you got out...:razz:

Seriously, I think you do alot of interesting things with your dog.


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Matt Grosch said:


> What I have heard from an owner is that they are good dogs but/because they overall have more moderate drives so you dont see the same issues (for bad or good) as you do with the more extreme dutchies.
> 
> 
> It this your experience?


Matt, I spent a little time with only a few other DS that were not from there, so I don’t have much experience to say. I have spent a bit more time with Mals not from there most in of them LE and a few sport. I have my own opinions that many wont agree with and due to my lack of experience im not the best one to be standing on the soap box…..But I will anyway, my dog does have less of the hyper drive that lots like to see. I guess this could lessen how much you notice good or bad… I don’t know? I have come to believe it is the owners and training as much as it is the dog in what comes out in the dog. I usual notice ass holes tell me there dog is an ass hole. But I would think overall a good dog is still a good dog and the same for a bad one. I could go on, but it aint worth much


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> Well, not since you got out...:razz:
> 
> Seriously, I think you do alot of interesting things with your dog.


Thanks, the little I was taught does seem to outside of the standard box. For better or worse I don’t know


----------



## Sarah Atlas (Dec 15, 2008)

hope my next urban sar dog works half that nice on agility!!!!

I want one just like that...oh PLEZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

Sarah Atlas said:


> hope my next urban sar dog works half that nice on agility!!!!
> 
> I want one just like that...oh PLEZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ


 Didnt someone on this forum who trained with them say that Baden trained the best SAR dogs going around?


----------



## kristin tresidder (Oct 23, 2008)

that's neat!


----------



## Jason Hammel (Aug 13, 2009)

Christopher Jones said:


> Didnt someone on this forum who trained with them say that Baden trained the best SAR dogs going around?


 
If I am not mistaken it was jenn schoonbrood. SHe said it in a different context tho. I won't try to quote it but basically she said they would track all dang day long but they wouldn't make a good sport or trial dog. She said she had a Mal (?) from them and wound up wanting a dog more for sport instead.


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

I Goggled Dutch Shepherd today to show someone what they look like and Quinn’s video showed up in the Goggle search. I thought that was pretty cool.


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Chris are you actually andrew kurtowicz ???
Are you reposting your own videos under a alias???? LOL
Just kidding, Very impressive climbing ability!!! Actually really impressive to watch. All you need is a dog pulling a teenager off the roof


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Timothy Stacy said:


> Chris are you actually andrew kurtowicz ???
> Are you reposting your own videos under a alias???? LOL
> Just kidding, Very impressive climbing ability!!! Actually really impressive to watch. All you need is a dog pulling a teenager off the roof


Tim I just spent 5 minutes trying to figure this out, 
 I was looking at my name on my post and it was my name, but I got it figured out now. No I’m me man, but if I’m not Andrew who is he? I can’t figure these forums out. I just figured out what high jacking meant the other day. I still try and figure out all the initials that are used I got DS,GS, LE and OP down now so I try to use them when I can, I had to ask what op meant. 
Come on do your really think the teenagers and dog don’t play on roofs? I like them trees the most but im scared there foot will get bit


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

I knew you'd get it. 
Screw their feet they don't need them.Put them in the trees!!!! I want more video, damn it!!!! 
Hanging on by a Nike shoe would be funny.


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

You know id really like to see more videos and pictures as well, granted its time consuming, but guys like Jeff are in front of their computer 20 hours a day anyway. Even if its just goofing around. I find it real interesting to watch how people handle their dog when there not training but just hanging out. I would think the breeders and trainers would put some more up of their great products. I would like to see people man tracking like I did with the grey hound. 
Give me a few weeks ill try and post something real dum. Time to charge up the camera. I will skip the row boat thing, its already been done. 
And Tim it says you don’t own a dog but there is a picture of a dog under your name. You a real confused guy or something ? You should post a video of you doing obedience training with no dog. Id watch that a few times. You can pretend to make the dog climb up one tree and come down another. Maybe a decoy screaming with no dog on him.. have some fun with it


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

That would make for a interesting video with no dog. Get one of those kids to do it and tell them no laughing, it will make it better. Visualization is the first key to success. That brings up a good point. You should have them do all kinds of weird house chores like the Karate Kid. Sand the floor, paint the fence, and anything else to better their dog training skills.


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Oh Im having fun, I got them convinced that part of being a decoy is having the dog’s owner bitch smack, choke and tackle them down to keep it real during the fight. They can fight back as hard as they want, but in the end they have give in a loose. Because after all we are all here to make the dog better! Its not about us.
 I still want to mace them, you know to make the dog better… I better make sure there all 18 
Back yard beat down with a dog… all for the dog of course


----------

